# Yoshihiro Akiyama Signs with the UFC



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's the scoop on it......



> The UFC today announced the signing of Japanese middleweight Yoshihiro Akiyama.
> 
> “I’m excited to bring Akiyama into the UFC and I can see him making an immediate impact in the middleweight division,” said UFC President Dana White to UFC.com. “Besides his great judo and submission game, he’s a finisher, and UFC fans are going to love watching him because he always shows up to fight.”
> 
> ...


http://mmafrenzy.com/9468/middleweight-yoshihiro-akiyama-signs-with-the-ufc/


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

NO Motherfucking way! Oh my ******* god, I'm about to have a ******* panic attack. Jesus ******* christ. This is the biggest news I've ever heard.

I need to ******* sit down.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

> Akiyama (12-1 2NC) has not been defeated since his first-and-only career loss to Jerome LeBanner


That's right bitches.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Who's Akiyammy?


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have never even seen this guy fight.

if they do a UFC japan show they could put him on there

give him a scrub to build him up or something


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

ARE YOU F****** KIDDING ME?!?!?!?!?!?

GREATEST. NEWS. EVER!!!!!

I'm so pumped for Sexyama to absolutely take over!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

plazzman said:


> NO Motherfucking way! Oh my ******* god, I'm about to have a ******* panic attack. Jesus ******* christ. This is the biggest news I've ever heard.
> 
> I need to ******* sit down.



This thread had Plazz written all over it. lol


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool, it would be sweet to see him fight Alan Belcher first so Belcher gets his ass kicked.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

This is such great news.

I really hope he does well... This does mean Akiyama without a Gi for as long as he's in the UFC though.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

MLS said:


> That's right bitches.


Yeah... I don't remember that ever happening. I don't even think Yoshi has ever faced a French dude. I think plazz can back me up on this one.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I think I just shit my pants. 

Wait let me check..........

Yep, theirs definitely shit in there.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I just came in my pants... literally. 

This is freakin AWESOME!!!


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

my eyes bugged the hell out with i read the thread title. this is good news indeed:happy04:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

WOO-HOO!!!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Now GSP has someone to discuss his slippery past with.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Yay!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Who's Akiyammy?


AkiYummy! 

HOO


cdnbaron said:


> Yeah... I don't remember that ever happening. I don't even think Yoshi has ever faced a French dude. I think plazz can back me up on this one.


Nope, never. He did have a brief encounter with a Janice Dickenson look a like, but no Frenchie.



MLS said:


> Now GSP has someone to discuss his slippery past with.


Why you gotta playa hate, dawg?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*SWEEEEEEET!!!!!
**F#cking awesome news I cannot wait to see him in there fighting!!!! :thumb01::happy01::happy04::winner01::happy03:
*


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

MLS said:


> Now GSP has someone to discuss his slippery past with.


Check the Smacktalk folder.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a strong feeling they might do a Kang/Akiyama rematch, and a Misaki signing wouldn't be TOO far off.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

YEAAAA BOYEEE!!


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

oh my God

thank you Joe Silva...thank youraise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

Hot damn! I hoped it would happen, but now that it has, I'm more shocked than anything else!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, ******* blown away. AWESOME NEWS!!!!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Oh man Misaki-Akiyama 2....


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

YOU GOTTA BE ******* KIDDING ME! I love you UFC!


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


jeremy202 said:


> I have never even seen this guy fight.
> 
> if they do a UFC japan show they could put him on there
> 
> give him a scrub to build him up or something


Shut up.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

exit Ortiz enter SEXYAMA !!!

Hopefully he will grease up real good *drewl*


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd love to see a UFC Japan show. It might help the American fans understand what big stars some of these Japanese guys are.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

this is ******* awesome this instantly recharges my interest in the ufc.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Uh, OK...


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

can Plazzman plz start deleting the posts of the joykill that is MLS


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

plazz, can you ban MLS or something? He's on a wild, uncontrollable power trip!


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Middleweight huh? 3 of 4 of Anderson Silva's lost came from Japanese fighters. This could be interesting.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I just blew my load. Bigtime.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow this guy seems very good. I don't know who he is but he seems like a good contender for Anderson Silva.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

OMG!!!! It's Sexyyyyyy!!!!! Woooooo!!


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Sexyama comes to the UFC! This is the best signing since the UFC got Cro Cop. Wait a sec that didn't work to good.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

FunkYou said:


> Sexyama comes to the UFC! This is the best signing since the UFC got Cro Cop. Wait a sec that didn't work to good.


Hey! Don't kill the funk! (pun intended)


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow, this is pretty huge news. And it just made the MW division in the UFC a lot better, and I liked it a lot before. I'm not even a fan of his and I think I just got a little hard.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow just wow!! That is the greatest news from the UFC in a looooong time. I'm blown away and have a raging boner just thinking about seeing Sexyama in the cage.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Where did this one come from?

I'm extremely excited to see him in the UFC. Btw for anyone that doesn't know him, he has been accused of greasing in the past (not a joke). So his next fight he was allowed to use his gui. Unfortunately for his opponent, he didn't know that you can use your gui as a third arm and he choked him out in a very harmless looking position. 

Anyways back to the point. I'm not sure where to place him in the MW division even though he beat Kang. It wouldn't hurt to put him in there with a solid grappler to see where he stacks up. I don't see him beating guys like Marquardt, Maia, Bisping, Okami but he does put on some good scraps for sure.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Who the **** is Yoshido Obama?




*WOOT WOOT, DOUBLE WOOT!!!!*


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

This is one of the best signings in recent years. Wow, I really starting to love the middleweight division in the UFC-Anderson, Maia, Marquardt, Hendo, Leites, Sexyamma(changed it so their is MMA in the name, Akiyama is MMA), Wandy etc.


----------



## PirateNinja415 (Dec 3, 2007)

yea man, the ufc's middleweight division is now looking pretty competitive. if kang and akiyama can string together some wins and become contenders, things could get really exciting


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Amazing news. I would love to see Akiyama work his was up to Silva. I'm so excited that I'm shaking. :confused02:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Why you gotta playa hate, dawg?


You knows me and Akiyama gots teh beef.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

You're just mad that Akiyama's sexy is invading your territory


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

This is amazing news since I've always been a fan of this guy!! Wow, I honestly can't wait and wonder who his first test will be.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Never seen him fight but I heard he's like the Masato of MMA in Japan?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Javelin said:


> Never seen him fight but I heard he's like the Masato of MMA in Japan?


He's more like the Fonz of Japan, tbqh.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

plazzman said:


> You're just mad that Akiyama's sexy is invading your territory


You know I thought I was being nice allowing him to shine on the other side of the world and letting things slide but now he's gonna come right at me? He will be taken out now for this disrespectful act.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Aww come on man, give the guy some mercy. There are alot of people counting on him.

I emplore you to show some grace.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

The UFC defiantly needs more Middleweights and this is pretty much as good as it can get at the moment. 

Should defiantly interest Anderson and if Kang were victorious I wouldn't mind seeing Kang vs. Akyiama 2.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> NO Motherfucking way! Oh my ******* god, I'm about to have a ******* panic attack. Jesus ******* christ. This is the biggest news I've ever heard.
> 
> I need to ******* sit down.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HOW's THAT PLAZZY P haa


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Display said:


> who is he?


Ever heard of Google?


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Plazz and Walker remind me of the N64 kids :laugh:

But it's up to you 2 to decide who's the male.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Plazz is about to have if not had a Heart attack because of this ha


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm having heart murmers, I'm gonna call in sick for the rest of the week.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Just found this video on youtube that guy is awesome.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

This is awesome....I think I just shot one off in my pants!

Seriously though, this is an awesome addition to the MW division. I can't wait to see him get some wins and then some sick fights like Franklin, Marquardt and Lietes.


P.S. Hey Plazz, remember when my boy JLB KO'd your boy Akiyama and it looked just like that picture MLS posted!:wink03:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol Plazz, went and got yourself a Sexy avy already I see. I wouldn't be surprised to see a new sig on there in a few minutes lol.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Haha, take that Japanese MMA.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> Plazz and Walker remind me of the N64 kids :laugh:
> 
> But it's up to you 2 to decide who's the male.


It's cool man- Plazz has been on the Sexyama-train longer than I have so I'll proudly rock the purple skirt and be the little girl. :thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Lol Plazz, went and got yourself a Sexy avy already I see. I wouldn't be surprised to see a new sig on there in a few minutes lol.


Hahaha I made him one lol


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

Ummm...can any1 explain the hype to the child in the corner?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Those reversals he pulled on Manhoef were epic.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

dafunguru said:


> Ummm...can any1 explain the hype to the child in the corner?


OK Daddy is going to explain something to you Son.. Sexyama is One hell of an exciting fighter that would pan out very well with alot of Fighters in UFC and he has a very High follow that are super excited to see him fighting in UFC.. Now go in the Kitchen so Mommy can make you dinner


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

That fight with Manhoef was f**ken kool.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Question. Why was the Sakuraba fight a NC? From that HL it looked like Yoshihiro was laying the smack down on Saku.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Sinister said:


> Question. Why was the Sakuraba fight a NC? From that HL it looked like Yoshihiro was laying the smack down on Saku.


He did lay the smack down, but Saku said Akiyama was greasing, and thus K-1 overturned the decision, and that is why everyone in Japan hates him.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

supposedly he was greased, he claimed he put on olay lotion but their has been prior greasing accusations on him..


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

lol top fighters = fighters rocking the vas...lol . no , all jokes aside , guys pretty badass. he,ll make for some good match ups .:thumb02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Display said:


> l saw his fight with lebanner and manhoef he is decent but not world class Like everyone says on here. i don't think he'll beat belcher or loiseau.


You saw 2 fights and think that is enough to say he isn't world class?

Come back after you've watched a few more.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

MLS said:


> You know I thought I was being nice allowing him to shine on the other side of the world and letting things slide but now he's gonna come right at me? He will be taken out now for this disrespectful act.


Maybe he has a spot for you as a wingman?:dunno:



Display said:


> l saw his fight with lebanner and manhoef he is decent but not world class Like everyone says on here. i don't think he'll beat belcher or loiseau.


God, why are you talking.

Excellent news, I step away from a computer for several hours and all pandaemonium breaks loose.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Display said:


> just Saw his fight with sakruba. akiyama beat the hell out of him, but just one question? why is it a draw? akiyama won.


Because Saku accused him of cheating and K-1 made it a draw and that's why he's hated in Japan.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Aww come on man, give the guy some mercy. There are alot of people counting on him.
> 
> I emplore you to show some grace.


I may since you asked ever so nicely.



BloodJunkie said:


> P.S. Hey Plazz, remember when my boy JLB KO'd your boy Akiyama and it looked just like that picture MLS posted!:wink03:


There will be another JLB beatdown of Akiyama if I decide he isn't worthy of being here. That knee was just so nice.



e-thug said:


> Maybe he has a spot for you as a wingman?:dunno:


Lol, me a wingman for Akiyama.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm cracking out some banana milk and Hite for this glorious occasion. Hopefully Dana doesn't change the epic entrance


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

The UFC cannot contain his sexiness!

Anyways, I hope Akiyama does not turn into a flop like Kang. A part of me died watching him choke, again.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

YES, YES, YES, YES, YES!!!! Hot damn I am excited about this. Oh man I have been dreaming about this forever. 
:cool04::cool02::smoke01::cool03::thumb03:

Man if they match up Marquardt and Akiyama I will be in heaven! Two of my top 5 favorite fighters going head to head?? Oh jeez this is awesome


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Display said:


> oh... i think if an rubber match happened sakurb would prob win because the dude has lots of heart and balls. he just needs a better camp (extreme couture anyone?) and better striking/wrestling. randy/forrest/wand can help him.


A rubber match is when two guys are 1-1 against eachother, and fight a 3rd time to settle the score. So far it's 1-0 for Akiyama.

And there's a bigger chance that Kimbo will soon be HW champ than for Saku to beat Akiyama. Dude is done and should retire before dying in his next match.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Akiyama is a beast. Keep him from facing Maia or Anderson and I think he will do amazing things.

Akiyama is a monster powerful striker skilled grappler he has all the skills he need.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Hugs all around!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Press conference scheduled for tomorrow. 

Turns out Akiyama has been training steady throughout his layoff, 3-4 times a day. I'm stoked to see him against some top competition, it's going to be surreal seeing him walk to the octagon. Something like Mirko's debut


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Can the Octagon handle so much sexiness?

The answer is: No.

Monma better be holding Mr. Cocoa Butter's hand!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

the sexiness and the (anticipated, as UFC better allow it) entrance may cause the venue to implode.

I'm a go buy some cocoa butter product tomorrow so I can hopefully embody a sexyama-esque mojo.

Nobody's mommy will be cooking any dinner the night he first fights in the UFC. Not in my house, anyway.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

I can't believe I didn't see this lol. This is great news.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD. This isn't a joke right? Why am I shaking? OH MY GOD OH MY GOD, THANK YOU JESUS. OH MY GOD HALLELUJAH OH MY GOD I LOVE AKIYAMA OH MY GOD I LOVE DANA WHITE OH MY GOD I LOVE THE UFC OH MY GOD PRAISE THE LORD THANK YOU JESUS OH MY GOD I CANT STAY STILL I LOVE YOU DANA OH MY GOD THANK YOU YES YES YES YES YES! WAR AKIYAMA OH MY GOD GUYS I NEED TO STEP AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER FOR A SECOND, I CANT CONTAIN MYSELF.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Well it's about ******* time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GREAT ******* NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

plazzman said:


> NO Motherfucking way! Oh my ******* god, I'm about to have a ******* panic attack. Jesus ******* christ. This is the biggest news I've ever heard.
> 
> I need to ******* sit down.


My exact thoughts reading this.

To add to it... OH MY F**KING GOD, F**K YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

MLS said:


>


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Sexyama's highlight REEL!!

Awesome one too.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Akiyama is one of the reasons UFC needs to go back to Asia. The average North American fan has _no clue _ what kind of celebrities some of these Asian guys are.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Aaronyman


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

cool gif


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Is Akiyama's record anything more than a solid well rounded guy fighting quite one dimensional opponents? He puts on exciting fights, but I don't see any real "big" wins on his resume. 
The UFC will be a step up for him for sure. Guys like Wandy, Hendo, Franklin, Marquardt and Silva would be tough match ups. I hope he doesn't flop like most other Asian fighters. :thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

RushFan said:


> Is Akiyama's record anything more than a solid well rounded guy fighting quite one dimensional opponents? He puts on exciting fights, but I don't see any real "big" wins on his resume.
> The UFC will be a step up for him for sure. Guys like Wandy, Hendo, Franklin, Marquardt and Silva would be tough match ups. I hope he doesn't flop like most other Asian fighters. :thumbsup:


There are the Wandy, Hendo, Franklin, and Marquardts in Japan as well. 

Who are these one dimensional opponents you speak of?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Sexyama.. I just JIZZED IN MY PANTS!

Old and played out? I say no!


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

J.P. said:


> There are the Wandy, Hendo, Franklin, and Marquardts in Japan as well.
> 
> Who are these one dimensional opponents you speak of?


I was asking a genuine question because he seems to have subbed a lot of kick boxers and KO'ed a few grapplers. :dunno:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> cool gif


Kid getting Ko'ed is cool.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Display said:


> l saw his fight with lebanner and manhoef he is decent but not world class Like everyone says on here. i don't think he'll beat belcher or loiseau.





MLS said:


> Aaronyman


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

If you guys wanna get at MLS you gotta find gifs of Peter Aerts getting beat.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

RushFan said:


> He puts on exciting fights, but I don't see any real "big" wins on his resume.


Kang and Melvin are pretty impressive. 

"Big Wins" don't mean anything in MMA anyways. I can think of a few fighters with big wins on their records who still get not a drop of respect.



RushFan said:


> The UFC will be a step up for him for sure. Guys like Wandy, Hendo, Franklin, Marquardt and Silva would be tough match ups. I hope he doesn't flop like most other Asian fighters.


I'm confident that he'll hold his own. lol



RushFan said:


> I was asking a genuine question because he seems to have subbed a lot of kick boxers and KO'ed a few grapplers. :dunno:


He KOed Kang.........Kang has 12 (T)KOs and 15 subs

It's cool we don't have to agree on this. I'm Just glad to see Akiyama competing in the UFC against their MW ranks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> If you guys wanna get at MLS you gotta find gifs of Peter Aerts getting beat.


I don't see how it gets much worse than watching a top tier K-1 striker getting headkicked into oblivion by a BJJ Mundial champion, personally. :laugh:


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

SEX- AAAAAAA-YAAAAAAAAA-MAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

Awesome. Awesome to the freakin' MAX!


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

ouuu baby, me loves some Ezekiel chokes. Too bad it wont happen in the ufc, but I'm sure we'll see some sick movesssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

so where did sexyama come from?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

all the hype will die when sexyama gets ko'd by a ufc fighter. lol


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

MLS said:


>


Not cool man. Too soon. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

OHH MY F***ING GOD! I cant believe this, this is awesome. Thanks you lord! oh thank you!

Ive always said the MW division is one the strongest in the UFC, no one can disagree now. In fact i think it maybe passing the LW division, yep i think it has.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Finally, damn already 12 pages from yesterday night. This is sweet!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Akiyama is one of the reasons UFC needs to go back to Asia. The average North American fan has _no clue _ what kind of celebrities some of these Asian guys are.


For sure. Akiyama and Uno will be the only two guys in the UFC or North American mma with deals through Nike. KID has his own RBK line I think


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

I read that his firtst fight might be at UFC 99.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I am only familiar with the name, and have never seen him fight, but he seems like he has a lot of fans around here so I'm excited to see him.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I don't see how it gets much worse than watching a top tier K-1 striker getting headkicked into oblivion by a BJJ Mundial champion, personally. :laugh:


Because he doesn't love Mirko like he does Aerts. Find something of Aerts and he'll shed a tear. :thumb02:


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Because he doesn't love Mirko like he does Aerts. Find something of Aerts and he'll shed a tear. :thumb02:







Nearest I can find.

EDIT: The vid doesn't work. Boo!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> Nearest I can find.
> 
> EDIT: The vid doesn't work. Boo!


Fixed it for you.

When using youtube tags you only need the little piece at the end after the = symbol.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm always so late to the big threads!

Excellent news! Maybe even Plazz can begin to love Dana again because of this.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

DJ Syko said:


> OHH MY F***ING GOD! I cant believe this, this is awesome. Thanks you lord! oh thank you!
> 
> *Ive always said the MW division is one the strongest in the UFC, no one can disagree now*. In fact i think it maybe passing the LW division, yep i think it has.


Sure I can, because it's not. The WW, LHW, and LHW divisions are more stacked than the MW division, easily. That just puts MW above heavyweight. The UFC MW division while getting stronger, still has a ways to go before even being comparable to LW and LHW.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Sure I can, because it's not. The WW, LHW, and LHW divisions are more stacked than the MW division, easily. That just puts MW above heavyweight. The UFC MW division while getting stronger, still has a ways to go before even being comparable to LW and LHW.


Actually, i think the MW division has some serious fighters now, and i dont think the LHW division is better anymore.. a lot of finished fighters in there, big names, but past their prime or simply overrated. Chuck Liddell, Wanderlei Silva, maybe Shogun, depending on what happens next for him(and he has a long way to prove he still got it..),Vera etc. Its still strong, but not as strong as its been before.



I dont agree that the MW division was ever great, because it only started recently however.

LWs, i think there is a need to look elsewhere to compare, because in general, i personally see the LW division as the division with the most talent in general. So its bound to have more talents in the UFC or anywhere

I think all weight classes are more balanced now, no weight classes is that much greater than another right now, except the HW division that sucks.

Quick question : can Akiyama be at 170? 


Also, will Akiyama be the first fighter from k-1/pride(or japan in general) to not suck in the ufc?

I have been so disappointed, i have started to lose faith

Please do not throw him a contender for the belt in his first fight please.. give him like Chris Leben to start him off please..

Denis Kang better do good in his next fight, because his last fight was painful to watch(the end..).. i want him to rematch akiyama for a title shot later!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Split said:


> Quick question : can Akiyama be at 170?
> 
> 
> Also, will Akiyama be the first fighter from k-1/pride(or japan in general) to not suck in the ufc?
> ...


If Akiyama was merely a torso, maybe he makes 170. 

Anderson Silva, Rampage and Nogueira have all been credible champions in the UFC, so Pride vs UFC talk is meh. 

There hasn't been a great influx of top Asian fighters in the UFC. Okami and Uno have enjoyed some success, while a lot of people are quickly burying Yoshida and Kim


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Sure I can, because it's not. The WW, LHW, and LHW divisions are more stacked than the MW division, easily. That just puts MW above heavyweight. The UFC MW division while getting stronger, still has a ways to go before even being comparable to LW and LHW.


i would personally say that that MW division is as deep as WW if not deeper


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Sure I can, because it's not. The WW, LHW, and LHW divisions are more stacked than the MW division, easily. That just puts MW above heavyweight. The UFC MW division while getting stronger, still has a ways to go before even being comparable to LW and LHW.


MW division is way better then WW at this point. WW was amazing and it's still solid but MW is loaded and this signing only establish that more.

WW is a weaker division in MMA depth wise so the UFC WW division has more top 10 WW's but the MW division is still better.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

People are really excited about this as they should be but how will he do in the ufc? I mean he has not exactly looked terrific as of late and I hope he is not dissapointing


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

BrFighter07 said:


> People are really excited about this as they should be but how will he do in the ufc? I mean he has not exactly looked terrific as of late and I hope he is not dissapointing


Did you watch his last fight? Granted the guy was not very good, but he just toyed with him the whole time. Easily took him down, and controlled the shit out of him, he could have submitted the guy within the first 10 seconds he was on the ground lol.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

MW is a really solid division. Both the best striker and the best grappler in the UFC P4P are in the MW division. Think about that.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

WW has the same guys it had when it was "really good". It just doesn't seem as stacked anymore because most of the contenders in it have had thier shot and lost. Whereas the guys at MW havent had a chance to get smashed yet, or were smashed long enough ago to seem fresh and new again (Nate).

Perception is everything.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

With the WW division, I see nobody beating GSP. He's just too great.

With the MW division, I can see guys like Maia, Akiyama, Palhares, Almeida, Marquardt (In a rematch) and Okami (Which is a rematch I want to see, since the ending was lame) beating Silva. Silva's great, no doubt, but there's some dudes who can give him trouble.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Hes adding depth to the middleweight divison which is a good thing. More competition for Silva after he demolishes Leites.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Flak said:


> WW has the same guys it had when it was "really good". It just doesn't seem as stacked anymore because most of the contenders in it have had thier shot and lost. Whereas the guys at MW havent had a chance to get smashed yet, or were smashed long enough ago to seem fresh and new again (Nate).
> 
> Perception is everything.


To be fair Hughes dropped way off and Diego left the division.

Those were two of the top guys.

Karo also hasn't looked good lately and Koscheck just got KO'd by a scrub so the WW division isn't as strong as it used to be.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> To be fair Hughes dropped way off and Diego left the division.
> 
> Those were two of the top guys.
> 
> Karo also hasn't looked good lately and Koscheck just got KO'd by a scrub so the WW division isn't as strong as it used to be.


I agree, the Welterweight division is slowly getting worse and worse. Diego is downt to lightweight now and Koscheck just got knocked out. GSP is unbeatable, Silva and Fitch are basically the only top contenders left.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't understand the sudden shift in perspective towards the WW division. About a month ago we were all raving that it's amazing and stacked, now it's worse than the MW division which a month ago was 2nd weakest? Akiyama is a big acquisition, but by no means does he put the MW division ahead of the WW division.

Some of you are saying "Hughes is nowhere, Diego has dropped, and Kos lost!" So what? Koscheck will bounce back better than ever having learned a lesson. Hughes has only lost to the top two fighters in the division, that doesn't mean he's "done".

You're also forgetting the new guys in the WW division making waves.

Martin Kampmann, Carlos Condit, Mike Swick, Marcus Davis, Anthony Johnson, Dustin Hazelett, Karo, Don Hyun Kim, and John Howard are already up and coming guys to watch out for. Just because GSP has beaten all contenders thus far, doesn't mean new ones will not emerge from this heap of talent.

You guys seem to be determining the quality of a division based-on emerging talents and fighters going on tears. The main reason the MW division is getting interesting is that there's a new wave of deserving contenders, which there never has been before. The same thing will happen in a month at WW, and you'll all be saying how it's better than MW. :dunno:


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow this is sweet news. There will be some awesome matchups, Maia vs Akiyama gets me really excited!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I wish I could apply the phrase "heap of talent" to all the divisions.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I don't understand the sudden shift in perspective towards the WW division. About a month ago we were all raving that it's amazing and stacked, now it's worse than the MW division which a month ago was 2nd weakest? Akiyama is a big acquisition, but by no means does he put the MW division ahead of the WW division.
> 
> Some of you are saying "Hughes is nowhere, Diego has dropped, and Kos lost!" So what? Koscheck will bounce back better than ever having learned a lesson. Hughes has only lost to the top two fighters in the division, that doesn't mean he's "done".
> 
> ...


IDK personally I just think the MW division which right now has. Anderson, Marquardt, Akiyama, Henderson, Bisping, Leites, Okami, Cote(?) and Maia as top guys.

Then you have Wanderlei coming in and Franklin probably going in and out.

Then add a ton of up and comers like Dan Miller, Goran Reljic, Wilson Gouveia, CB Dollaway,Palhares.

Plus you got solid middle guys way better then the WW division has. I mean Ricardo Almedia, Jason Macdonald, Nate Quarry, Denis Kang, Chris Leben and you can throw Cote in this category possibly I'm not sure which one he fits into.

The MW division is amazing right now and the WW division has taken a step back I mean Are you gonna sit here and say Hughes is still top level because he has looked real bad in his last two fights. They were against great fighters but he's clearly not a great fighter anymore and I'm a fan of Hughes as a fighter.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> IDK personally I just think the MW division which right now has. Anderson, Marquardt, Akiyama, Henderson, Bisping, Leites, Okami, Cote(?) and Maia as top guys.
> 
> Then you have Wanderlei coming in and Franklin probably going in and out.
> 
> ...


Yes, middleweight is bitchin these days, but has the welterweight division taken a step back? If anything, it keeps getting better. 

The fact that Hughes lost a couple of fights only shows that the guys around him are improving. It was a thin division when guys like Gil Castillo were getting title shots.

Very, very few top welterweights are outside the UFC. And most are rather overrated.



LCRaiders said:


> I agree, the Welterweight division is slowly getting worse and worse. Diego is downt to lightweight now and Koscheck just got knocked out.


These are signs of a competitive division, not a weak one.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> IDK personally I just think the MW division which right now has. Anderson, Marquardt, Akiyama, Henderson, Bisping, Leites, Okami, Cote(?) and Maia as top guys.
> 
> Then you have Wanderlei coming in and Franklin probably going in and out.
> 
> Then add a ton of up and comers like Dan Miller, Goran Reljic, Wilson Gouveia, CB Dollaway,Palhares.


I really don't agree with CB as an up and comer really, he's nowhere near the quality of the other MWs in that list, even the young bloods. I wouldn't even consider Leites an elite.



bbjd7 said:


> Plus you got solid middle guys way better then the WW division has. I mean Ricardo Almedia, Jason Macdonald, Nate Quarry, Denis Kang, Chris Leben and you can throw Cote in this category possibly I'm not sure which one he fits into.


Better than Swick, Davis, Johnson, Lytle, and Hazelett? I don't think I agree with that.



bbjd7 said:


> The MW division is amazing right now and the WW division has taken a step back


The MW division is certainly coming together, but I think you're looking at this all wrong. The WW division is still as stacked as ever, the difference is the fact that multiple worthy contenders have emerged at MW and that has really never happened before. It's exciting because there are finally a lot of guys worthy of title shots after beating middle-tier fighters, whereas right now in the WW division there isn't a clear-cut contender after Alves. The point is, that changes over time, new contenders emerge and the status of divisions fluctuate cyclically, which is not to say they degrade in quality.



bbjd7 said:


> I mean Are you gonna sit here and say Hughes is still top level because he has looked real bad in his last two fights. They were against great fighters but he's clearly not a great fighter anymore and I'm a fan of Hughes as a fighter.


I think your argument is flawed, he got owned by the #1 and #2 in the world. How does that mean he's no longer a "great fighter"? He's still a top WW, despite those losses.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

The reason why I think the LW and WW divisions are better than (in order) LHW, MW and HW divisions is that you have more well rounded fighters at LW and WW than at the other weight classes. Many top 10-15 UFC MWs, LHWs and HWs are a bit one-dimensional, or at least not as well rounded as top 10-15 LWs or WWs.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

this is.. AMAZING news..

seriously going to be awesome to see him in the UFC..

i.cannot.wait. :thumb02:


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Split said:


> Also, will Akiyama be the first fighter from k-1/pride(or japan in general) to not suck in the ufc?


You mean other than Silva, Nog, Rampage, Machida, Okami...


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I really don't agree with CB as an up and comer really, he's nowhere near the quality of the other MWs in that list, even the young bloods. I wouldn't even consider Leites an elite.


You put John Howard on the list. I think CB is as possible of an up and comer as Howard is. I know you really don't like CB but he has shown skills and is still very young.





> Better than Swick, Davis, Johnson, Lytle, and Hazelett? I don't think I agree with that.


Johnson and Hazelett are up and comers along with Kim and yea I would say Almedia, Kang, Cote, Quarry, Macdonald, and Leben are better then Swick, Davis, Lytle, Gono, Wilson, and Hardy in my book. 



> The MW division is certainly coming together, but I think you're looking at this all wrong. The WW division is still as stacked as ever, the difference is the fact that multiple worthy contenders have emerged at MW and that has really never happened before. It's exciting because there are finally a lot of guys worthy of title shots after beating middle-tier fighters, whereas right now in the WW division there isn't a clear-cut contender after Alves. The point is, that changes over time, new contenders emerge and the status of divisions fluctuate cyclically, which is not to say they degrade in quality.


Yes but the level of fighters in one division will improve over time.
The MW division has really added a lot of fighters lately it has become not only a strong division in MMA but a very strong division in the UFC.
It's not about the title shots to me because I still consider Fitch a monster. But With Hughes and Koscheck a combined 1-4 in their last 5 fights and Diego moving down a lot of the top of the division has left. Meanwhile Swick hasn't proved himself as a top guy yet, neither has Kampmann or Condit, so no one has replaced them.

The MW division has had a ton of guys doing great and establishing themselves as top notch fighters.




> I think your argument is flawed, he got owned by the #1 and #2 in the world. How does that mean he's no longer a "great fighter"? He's still a top WW, despite those losses.


Hughes showed that he is no longer in the league of those two not even close. Hughes I believe got one takedown in those 4 rounds and did nothing in Thiago's guard. He looked overmatched and passed over in both fights.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

Superman55 said:


> Did you watch his last fight? Granted the guy was not very good, but he just toyed with him the whole time. Easily took him down, and controlled the shit out of him, he could have submitted the guy within the first 10 seconds he was on the ground lol.


I have watched many of his last fights and I am a fan of his but like you said the guy was not very good and he took long to finish him. Maybe he was playing with the guy idk but he has fought bums as of late and the fights have not been very exciting but he is still a great fighter


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Hopefully he trains hard for his first fight.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

plazzman said:


> NO Motherfucking way! Oh my ******* god, I'm about to have a ******* panic attack. Jesus ******* christ. This is the biggest news I've ever heard.
> 
> I need to ******* sit down.


yeah. this is HUGE for UFC/ i hope he brings the nations with him.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

He had to fight jlb???


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Now, how about that Mousasi feller?


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I think to make it an even playing field in regards to greasing, they should cover the ring in baby oil for Akiyama's debut. Just imagine it.


----------

